# Drill Bits



## Viper_SA (27/3/16)

Can anyone tell me where I can order drill bits online? Looking for 1mm, 1.1mm, 1.2mm, 1.3mm etc.


----------



## Cespian (27/3/16)

Hey Bud. 

Not sure if you've tried TakeAlot, however I know that they have a large selection of tools and consumables. You will probably need to buy them in a set, otherwise you will need to find a store like Mr. Bolt who sells bits/screws/sockets individually.

Otherwise, you can try:
http://hardwareonline.co.za/power-tools-accessories/drill-bits.html

If you don't come right, I can make a turn at the local Builders Warehouse next weekend and ship what you need to you. Send me a PM with exactly what you need (sizes and material, ie... steel, tungsteen, masonary, etc) if you don't come right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (27/3/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can order drill bits online? Looking for 1mm, 1.1mm, 1.2mm, 1.3mm etc.


Here you go,they've got plenty of choice http://za.rs-online.com/web/c/tools...3,4294867466,4294867625,4294867638,4294867678

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/3/16)

What the hell is the difference between a "jobber" and a "twist" drill bit? Damn expensive little shits. My last 1 and 1.5mm bits cost me like R12 each.
Any advice for drilling SS? Want to enlarge the Cyclone air holes a little bit. First from 1mm to 1.2mm


----------



## Genosmate (27/3/16)

Viper_SA said:


> What the hell is the difference between a "jobber" and a "twist" drill bit? Damn expensive little shits. My last 1 and 1.5mm bits cost me like R12 each.
> Any advice for drilling SS? Want to enlarge the Cyclone air holes a little bit. First from 1mm to 1.2mm


"Jobber" is just a standard drill bit and refers to some sort of scale in terms diameter/length.
Twist drill is on another scale supposedly.
No practical difference for what you want to do.
If the S/S is very hard you may need carbide,ask @hands,he's drilled a few of them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/16)

If you want to open the hole of a Cyclone just get the little ball drill thingies for the dremel... piece of cake!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/3/16)

I have some of those, but way too big, will look for the correct sizes, thanks @Rob Fisher


----------



## DarkSide (27/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> If you want to open the hole of a Cyclone just get the little ball drill thingies for the dremel... piece of cake!
> View attachment 49415
> View attachment 49416


And so we learn something new every day, on this amazing vaping journey of ours, must remember to keep some "little ball drill thingies" in my vaping toolbox.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (6/4/16)

Thanks for all the replies. Found some 1.2mm bits at Mica and have easily bored out the Cyclones to 1.2mm from 1mm. Really liking it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JakesSA (6/4/16)

For others who may also be wondering, ask for SOMTA drill bits at your local engineering supply shop. Jobbers are shorter drills and since these diameters break easily short is probably better. Stay the hell away from FEW, also a local manufacturer but their small diameter drills are as bad as the other junk imports. Use cutting oil if you going deep, clear the shavings often.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (6/4/16)

And getting hooked on Keith Fenner's: Turn Wright Machine Works channel


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/4/16)

Hello fellow vapers
For future refrence
If you really want quality drill bits and don't mind paying for them buy yourself some carbide drills. Pricey but will drill through basically any type of steel.
Available at most machine tool manufacturers ie- iscar tools, seco tools, Mitsubishi machine tools to name a few.
For best prices try a company called ultramat

www.ultramat.co.za/
Vape on peeps...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (7/4/16)

Bit late to the party @Viper_SA but I bought 1mm and 1.5mm bosch bits from builders warehouse.
I managed to enlarge the cyclone airholes to 1.5 mm by hand with the bits. Took about 30 mins but the precision was phenomenal.
The caps are fairly soft in terms of enlarging holes.
I didn't want to take a big droll to the caps for precision reasons.

If you are interested in a rotary tool like the dremmel I would recommend a proxxon.

The tool is slightly cheaper but the accessories are damn pricey for a reason of course.

The drill press stand of the proxxon is infinitely better than the dremmel one which does have some play so not ideal for precision work.
Proxxon unfortunately is also not commonly stocked whereas the dremmel you can find in 1000 different places.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

